# Need a PC within Rs 25,000/-



## Deleted member 26636 (May 26, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')

Ans: All current gen games, multimedia work using adobe photoshop, after effects and for entertainment like watching movies & surfing the web.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.

Ans: Max 25k

3. Planning to overclock?

Ans: Never

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?

Ans: Windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?

Ans: Minimum 500 GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.

Ans: Not buying a monitor.  

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?

Ans: Speakers, Monitor, UPS, Keyboard & Mouse are not required.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?

Ans: Within a week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?

Ans: Will be done by assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?

Ans: Buying from Mumbai- Lamington Road.

So, Guys, please help me out.. Thanks.


----------



## Cilus (May 26, 2012)

Buddy, please mention the resolution you are planning to use, i.e. the resolution of your existing monitor.

AMD Phenom II X4 960T B.E. @ 7K
Asus M5A 880-M @ 5.12K
G-skill Ripjaw 4GB X 1 1600 MHz DDR3 @ 1.51K
WD Cavier Blue 500 GB SATA @ 4.05K
Gigabyte HD 6770 1 GB GDDR5 @ 6.6K
Corsair CX 430 V2 @ 2.2K
Intex/Frontec Big Cabinet w/o SMPS @ 1K

Total is around 27.48K.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 27, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, please mention the resolution you are planning to use, i.e. the resolution of your existing monitor.
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 960T B.E. @ 7K
> Asus M5A 880-M @ 5.12K
> ...



thanx for the reply....the resolution of the monitor is 1680 x 1050..sorry about not mentioning it earlier..


----------



## Cilus (May 27, 2012)

Then go with the config I've suggested. 6770 can handle game with high settings @ your resolution.


----------



## the_conqueror (May 27, 2012)

MSI H67MA E35 @ 4.7k
Core i3 2100 @ 6.5k
Corsair Value select 4 GB DDR3 1333 Mhz RAM @ 1.1k
WD caviar blue 500 gb @ 4.1k
MSI HD 6850 @ 8.5k
Corsair CX430V2 @ 2.2K
Any cheap generic cabinet w/o psu @ 1k
Total @ 28.1k


----------



## RiGOD (May 27, 2012)

Performance wise (gaming) i3 will be better than 960T, but its always better to have something with an OC'ing potential in a gaming RiG. So the configuration suggested by Cilus is the one to go for.


----------



## the_conqueror (May 27, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> Performance wise (gaming) i3 will be better than 960T, but its always better to have something with an OC'ing potential in a gaming RiG. So the configuration suggested by Cilus is the one to go for.



OP has clearly said that he is never gonna OC. So it would be better to go for the i3 config.


----------



## RiGOD (May 27, 2012)

^^Overlooked it buddy. Now let OP decide.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 27, 2012)

thanks for the replies... i'll check prices at Prime AbGb and confirm a config tomorrow...the PC is for a friend who hasn't even heard the term overclocking, which is why i mentioned never.


----------



## d6bmg (May 29, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> thanks for the replies... i'll check prices at Prime AbGb and confirm a config tomorrow...the PC is for a friend who hasn't even heard the term overclocking, which is why i mentioned never.



Then, practically, in your case, OC'ing should be strictly avoided. Not at all recommended for new users.


----------

